# Silver vs. Red Hooks



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

What is the diffrence in silver or red hooks?? I see that the big boys use red, Why???


----------



## mickanole (Sep 28, 2007)

I believe at a certain depth that the red can't be seen as easily.I forget what that depth is.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

well, it depends on the situation..... if i'm fishing topwater, i replace the hooks and put red ones on...

mackerel fishing, i use silver OWNER 4x trebles...

anything else.... i use the gun-metal OWNERS


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Red doesn't simply dissapear it just fades from the light spectrum. A Red Snapper doesn't become invisible under water, he simply turns grey/silver. So to me red hooks at depth are a gimmick tha catches fisherman not fish. I use Owners and have no problem at all catching fish.


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

I use red hooks and red leaders. The theory is that close to the surface, the red will appear to be a blood trail, as the other post said red is one of the first colors to fall off the spectrum.

Can't say I have caught any more fish since I have gone red, but at the same time I can't tell you I've caught less. When it comes down to it, its all about what you have confidence in.


----------

